# USC critical studies vs. Brown Modern culture & media



## wish405 (Sep 21, 2011)

HI, I'm an international student preparing for those both programs. Film is my greatest passion but I'm also very interested in anthropology/history/philosophy, thus for choosing the 'studies' field. 

From what I know, USC has the best film program but I don't know much about their critical studies. Brown's MCM program focuses a lot on the theory/philosophy and can be pretty tough. I can't get much direct information about those programs because I don't live in the states and I'm unsure about which program would be better. 

PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## Marco2315 (Oct 16, 2011)

I've heard of a few schools that teach visual anthropology, but I don't know if USC does. Check if they do, my Physical Anthropology prof from my community college has worked in documentaries and took a few visual anthropology classes at Cal State Fullerton. Its probable that USC may have some sort of class like that, antrho with film in it emphasis.


----------

